# Gijinka-a new begining



## NightGhost (Apr 16, 2012)

You were kidnapped and experimented on and are now forced to fight eachother to the death, but you've had enough and, together, you will escape.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Melony sat in her cage, meditating as she thought of what Jolt had said at lunch: _If we work together then we cannot lose!_ The idea of freedom made her smile and she nodded, "I'll do it!" she cried out, "Jolt I'm in!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ace patiently awaited his opponents next move as he fought in the cage, his opponent was just a kid. Ace sighed and thought about what the Zekrom said about freedom and smiled, "I'm in," he grinned and made the kid pass out and stared at the judges to see the child's fate.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Flame sat in the cage next to Jolt, "Brother it seems your idea is working, they are banding together ins some parts!"

Jolt smiled, "Yes it will be soon, just wait."


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Auron sat in his cage, dirty and tired from a fight he'd just been subjected too. He'd won, but, it was just too much. He had to get out of there, and he'd heard that another one of them was trying to make a rally call. Some of them were sure they could make it. Auron wasn't as sure, but, they could try.

_Can we really get out of here?_ He thought, pondering the situation. _It's possible... if we work together... but will all of the others be willing after all we've been through?_ He sighed, standing up in his cage and looking around. _I believe there's a chance... I might as well join in..._ He leaned against the side of the cage and looked out around the room.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 18, 2012)

Kain opened his eyes and looked at the neighboring cage where Amy and Seth was.
"Amy, Seth, its almost time," Kain said quietly as he started to spark.
"Right," Amy stood up, nodding.
"Alright, the Electric Three are getting out of here!" Seth said somewhat excitedly.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 18, 2012)

Midnight laid down in the back of her cage, blending in well with the shadows of the cage. She over heard all the conversations and didn't know to join or shut up and be quiet. _If we get caught I couldn't imagine the pain._ Midnight thought to herself, curling into a tighter ball and holding herself close. _I don't want more pain._ Every time she had fought someone she had always ended it in a tie. So it would hard to determinate the winner and they never wanted to kill two at once. The last fight left her right leg bleeding slightly, but it stopped now. Midnight decided to lay there quietly.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 18, 2012)

Suddenly the Blast door opened and Ace was brought in, he laughed and suddenly kicked the guard and knocked him out, "Alright!" he ran out and a few moments later the alarms were on but all doors were open, _TIME FOR FREEDOM COMRADES!_ his voice rang over the speakers


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 18, 2012)

"Now!" Kain ordered as he smashed his wings against the door of his cage, shattering it.
Amy threw herself at the door, which fell open.
"Let's go, Seth," Amy said. Seth nodded and ran after her, but stopped next to a cage that was bathed in shadow.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Auron heard the alarms go off, and the yell over the speakers, and grinned. "It's begun, huh..." He suddenly almost fell over as the part of the cage he was leaning on fell open. It had been the now-unlocked cage door. He ran for the exit, but then noticed the three leaving on the other side of the room, one stopped by a dark cage. He ran over to join them. "We better get moving." He said calmly, looking at them. He then closed his eyes and looked at the cage, seeing a figure hiding in the back. "Hmmm... there's another in there. I believe a female... get her out if you can."


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 19, 2012)

Midnight moved further back away from them, she turned her head so her red eyes didn't face them. "Leave me alone." She didn't want to leave no matter what they said, she was still too scared. Midnight held onto one of the back bars tightly, not tempted to let go at all.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 19, 2012)

Seth looked towards where Kain and Amy ran off. He then turned towards Midnight.
"I'm not leaving you here," he told her.

Amy looked back.
"Dammit! Seth isn't here!" she swore.
"Leave him be, he'll be fine," Kain said.
"But..." Amy protested.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 19, 2012)

Flame and Melony ran out and waited by the exit as Jolt went next to Seth, "Come one Midnight, it won't end well if you stay, I'll protect you, as we all will."


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 19, 2012)

"No." Midnight said simply, she rolled over so her back was to them. "If I stay here and they see that I stayed they'll be happy and praise me." She held onto the bar tightly. "Unlike you, if you get caught you'll get tortured." Midnight continued to keep her back to them.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 19, 2012)

Seth sighed and pushed the cage door open. He walked over to Midnight and sat down near her.
"Midnight is it?" he asked softly. 

Kain slowed down as Amy caught up.
"Where will we go?" she asked.
"To find others like us," Kain said flatly.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 19, 2012)

"Praisd," Jolt laughed, "how bout beaten, er something else, and killed, you think they care, they will just send you into more fights, eventually killing you!"


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 21, 2012)

"Look," Auron spoke up, his eyes still closed at the moment. "You can try and make it, and have a chance at something more... or fight for your life in the pits with the others who stay..." He opens his eyes, turning their gaze to where Midnight is. "Midnight. It's an improtant decision, and there is not much time. Try to be free, or die being used as a punching bag. I'm not one to talk like this, but... it is what it is."


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 21, 2012)

Seth sighed and stood up and offered his hand to Midnight.
"I could make some speech too, but I'm not very good at that type of stuff. So if you'll trust us, let's get out of here."


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 21, 2012)

Midnight turned over to face them, letting go of the bar. She sighed and looked up at them. "Fine." Midnight grabbed Seth's hand, hoping he would help her up. Her leg still burned from the cut.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 21, 2012)

Seth smiled and helped Midnight up and put her arm over his shoulders.
"We need to keep you off that leg while you recover."


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 21, 2012)

Midnight nodded and held on tightly. "Ya thanks." she mumbled it a little. _Just another burden._ She thought with a sigh. _Just going to drag them down then they ditch me._ It had happened before, she knew it could happen again.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 21, 2012)

Seth continued to smile.
"No problem, now let's go," he said, getting her out of the cage.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 21, 2012)

Jolt looked away and walked away with a sigh, _It was stupid to think I had a shot with her, no one cares for legends unless they want our power_, he tried not to cry, _No one would ever love a legend!_

Melony saw his sadness and when to go to him but Flame stopped her,"Don't, he is always like this," his voice had a slight growl, "Now let's go!"


----------



## ParadoxLT (Apr 21, 2012)

Awar had gone off as soon as he could. He finally felt the taste of freedom. He was happy for the first time after so many years.

Angelica had went off searching for some calm place. All she wanted now was to be alone for some time.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Seth walked with Midnight. He suddenly felt a slight tingle and sighed.
"Big sis is mad at me," I sighed.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight still used her her cut leg to walk, but not that very hard. "Who's your sister and why would she be mad?" Midnight asked Seth, looking forward wondering which one was her.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

"She's the Jolteon woman and she's mad because she can't find me... She's a bit over protective," I explained.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

"Well I'm sure we'll run into her again."Midnight nodded to herself. "Since we're _trying_ to escape, if we make it outside she'll be there."  Midnight winced slightly, her cut stung more from walking on it.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

"I'm pretty sure she and Kain got away. The Electric Three are the best group there can be," I said confidently.
"You okay though?"


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt trod far behind the group, staring at the floor as he followed, _This is pointless_ he sighed _nothing waiting for me outside but a different death, a lonely death._


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

"Never heard of you guys." Midnight replied, looking at him. "Not really, my leg burns badly." The leg of her pants started to get wet and slightly red.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt watched them chat and wanted to cry and stopped, "Why should I leave?" he said low, "It won't change anything."


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Seth stopped and looked behind him.
"Here, take her. I'm going to try and give us some cover," he said to Jolt.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt nodded, _Guess I'll be staying a bit longer,_ he helped Midnight stand and searched through his bag.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Seth stepped away and started back the way they came.
"You two better get going," he said, cheeks and ears sparking.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight held onto Jolt tightly, almost hugging him since she was only using one leg to stand. "Thank you for helping." she said to Jolt.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

"Yes, let me patch her up first," Jolt said as he searched for the gauze


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

"Alright," Seth looked ahead for the ones he heard down the hall.

Kain swore and turned around.
"What?" Amy asked.
"Seth is trying to cover the escape of others," Kain told her.
"Damn idiot!" Amy growled. The two immediately ran back.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Flame and Melony had reached the exit and held off the guards to give the others time to escape.

Jolt looked at Midnight, "Is it ok to help?"


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight carefully sat down on the ground so he could wrap up her leg better. She rolled up her pant leg to her knee, a cut ran from her knee to  around her ankle.  It was bleeding a bit, since the walking opened it up slightly. "Ya."


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Amy and Kain ran past Midnight and Jolt to Seth.
"Idiot brother!" Amy called him. Seth looked at them.
"We'll help you so those two can get away," Kain said, starting to fly off the ground.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt took that as 'yes'and knelt down and pulled out some peroxide, "This will sting a little," he said and dabbed in onto a cotton swab and wiped it down the cut to clean in up and dried it off. He then began to wrap up the cut in the guaze


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

"Ow ow ow."Midnight winced as he leg burned even more. She held still even though it hurt terribly. "Done now?" she asked when he wrapped it.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

He finished wrapping it up and tied it off, "Yes," he got up and offered a hand, "Ready?"


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Seth and Amy sparked as they stared down the hall. Kain flew above them and readied himself for the fight.
"Kain, Seth, you two better not die in this," Amy said.
"Don't plan to," Seth replied. As one group they charged down the hall to their pursuers.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Flame and Melony still fought them off as a voice sounded over the speakers, _HURRY UP_


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight grabbed him hand and held onto him tightly when she got up. "Thank you very much." She continued to keep her foot off the ground. "It still hurts though."


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

The sound of fighting came from behind them as the three electric types each used Thunder together.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt put his hand around her waist to support her, "Is that ok?" he asked, nervous and blushing a little


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight nodded. "Ya it helps a bit." She walked on one leg while holding onto Jolt for support. "I guess that guy got me good."


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Seth, Kain and Amy came running back.
"We need to go," Kain said.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt looked back, "Forgive me," he said to Midnight and picked her up on his back as he began running down the hall

(basically piggy back ride)


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight wrapped her arms around his head and held on tightly. "It's fine, it's faster this way anyways." she smiled to him.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

He blushed as he bolted toward the door, keeping low to make sure she never hit her head, he spotted Melony, Flame, and Ace ahead.

"Come on!" Ace called.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Kain and the other two were right behind them.
"We need to hurry!" Amy said.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt nodded, "Midnight, wanna fly?" he asked her.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight wrapped her arms tighter. "Do we have to?" She asked him, she never flown before , but she was kinda scared.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

"It will be faster, but no we don't have to," Jolt said as he ran for the exit.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 22, 2012)

The three electric types looked behind them, just for good measure.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight nodded. "Thank you, I don't want to fly right now." she sighed, she loosened her grip.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolt nodded as he caught up with Flame, Melony, and Ace, "Ok, let's go!" they said as they exited into the Wilderness beyond.

(OK GTG, please only post if you need to catch the others up, bye and thanks)


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 22, 2012)

Midnight held on and closed her eyes as branches came toward her from tree. She didn't want to get hit in the eyes by the trees.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 23, 2012)

Jolt made sure to duck so she didn't get hit by a stray branch, "Ok back there?"


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 23, 2012)

Seth tried top follow them but Kain grabbed him.
"No, we go a different way," he said.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 24, 2012)

"Yeah I'm good." Midnight looked behind her, "Where are the others?" she asked, not seeing Seth. She at least wanted him to follow since he was so nice.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 24, 2012)

"Kain, seriously!" Seth argued.
"We are not going to interfere with those people," Kain said flatly.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 24, 2012)

Flame and Melony stopped on the hilltop, as did Jolt and he looked back, "I dunno, I hope they do join us, the more the better,"


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 24, 2012)

Kain threw up a thunder bolt as he glared angrily at Seth.
"I said we wouldn't be traveling with them!" he yelled. Seth took a step back.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 24, 2012)

"Can you please put me down now Jolt?" Midnight asked, looking around. "I don't think anything bad is near." Midnight flinched when she heard a boom of thunder. "W-What was that?"


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 26, 2012)

Jolt slowly put her down and looked around, "Must be the electric types, they must be fighting, whatta we do?"

Flame looked over, "I don't think it's wise to go."

Melony and Ace nodded, but Jolt wasn't sure


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 26, 2012)

Seth backed off from Kain. Kain sighed.
"Fine... Go with them. I'll follow you two, but I will not associate myself with them," he said plainly before taking off and vanishing in the trees.
"Come on, Seth," Amy said before they both ran the direction they thought the others went.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 26, 2012)

Jolt spotted 2 of the three electric types and waved, "Hey over here!"


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 26, 2012)

Seth waved back.
"Hey!" he smiled.
Amy sighed and watched them intensely.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 27, 2012)

Midnight smiled and waved over at Seth. "There you are, I thought we lost you." She called over to him.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 27, 2012)

"Ah, no. Kain didn't want us to travel with you all," Seth said when he got over to them. Amy remained silent and stared at Jolt and Midnight.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 27, 2012)

Midnight tilted her head, she didn't understand. "Why? We haven't done anything wrong?" She looked confused down at Seth.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 27, 2012)

Seth shrugged.
"He doesn't like people who are outside our little group," Amy answered.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 27, 2012)

Jolt smiled, "Well your all welcome to come along, we have found a perfect place," Jolt smiled and pointed behind the group, "that old abandoned town!"


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 28, 2012)

"You mean your 'electric' group?" Midnight asked, looking over at him. She looked over at where Jolt had pointed. "I guess that's ok."


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 28, 2012)

Seth nodded.
"Yeah..."

Amy looked at the town as she pulled some headphones from her dress.
"That seems good. But I hope we'll eventually expand on it and get more people. It will suck to not have as many people at my concerts now."


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 28, 2012)

Jolt smiled and Flame and Melony lead the group down toward the town


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 28, 2012)

"So is your big brother coming or is he too scared?" Midnight looked back at Seth.  "'Cause it would be nice to travel all together." She looked forward toward the town.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 28, 2012)

"He's not my big brother and yeah he's coming. He just doesn't like dealing with people," Seth replied as he followed.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 30, 2012)

Jolt stood a bit behind Midnight in case she would need help, but still felt like the odd man out.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 30, 2012)

Amy grabbed Seth and pulled him close to her.
"Sis..." he sighed.
"Hey, I promised our parents to not let you out of my sight and to protect you," she responded before going back to humming with her music.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 30, 2012)

Midnight leaned on Jolt, still needing a bit of support. "Sorry, I thought that since she was your sister and he was in the group as well. I just thought that he was also a sibling." Midnight yawned slightly as the sun was going down a bit.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 30, 2012)

"Oh, I see... Alright," Seth replied. Amy just continued humming.


----------



## Ccatj (Apr 30, 2012)

"So your uh friend, is he just going to follow us from behind?" Midnight asked Seth, looking behind Seth.


----------



## Sorohn (Apr 30, 2012)

"In the trees," Seth pointed up.


----------



## NightGhost (May 3, 2012)

Jolt smiled at her and him and looked ahead, Flame had run off leaving Melony to walk alone.


----------



## Ccatj (May 4, 2012)

"Hey up there!" Midnight yelled into the trees. "Why don't you come down and join us, we don't bite." she smiled and waved at the trees.


----------



## NightGhost (May 5, 2012)

Jolt smiled at her and looked up as well


----------



## Sorohn (May 7, 2012)

"Forget it," Kain said back harshly.


----------



## Ccatj (May 7, 2012)

"I'm sorry I can't forget, I remember _everything~_." Midnight snickered a bit and smiled.


----------



## Sorohn (May 7, 2012)

Seth chuckled as Kain sighed and flew ahead.


----------



## NightGhost (May 7, 2012)

Jolt smiled and looked forward again thinking _ wonder what it will take for her to see me?_


----------



## Ccatj (May 11, 2012)

Midnight watched Kain fly ahead. "Well he surely isn't any fun." she pouted sightly, still holding onto Jolt.


----------



## Sorohn (May 11, 2012)

Seth shrugged, knowing Kain preferred to be alone than be around people he didn't know.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 12, 2012)

((Wow, being busy with college sure got me pretty far behind... I'll just pop in here that my char caught up then, I guess.))

Auron ran as quickly as he could, his eyes closed as he scanned for signs of the other escapees. After a moment, he caught onto signatures. He opened his eyes and ran up and over the hill, almost running into Seth and Amy. He skids to a stop just behind them and  steps around them, getting quickly into stride with the others. He looks at Seth and Amy from the side with a slight smile. "Sorry about that. Had to catch up or I might as well be back at the drawing board. Not the best thing."

He looked at the others. He saw the other girl, the guy who was the leader, and one girl he hadn't seen. The other one of the three 'electrics' wasn't to be seen, though. He supposed anyone else had either gone ahead or fallen behind. The question was, what was ahead? "Excuse me..." he said, walking up behind Jolt. "Where's this little group of yours going? I'm curious, cause I have nowhere to go myself and decided I'd come along... almost lost you on my way out..."


----------



## NightGhost (May 14, 2012)

(It's ok, sorry for long reply wait time)

Jolt smiled, _at least she is comfortable with me for now_ he tought, "So does anyone remember what happened before they were turned into these creatures?"


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 14, 2012)

Auron looked up for a moment, thinking. He then looked forward with his arms crossed as he walked. "I'd have to say the last thing I remember clearly is waking up in a cell... though... there's faint, blurry things... perhaps in time?" He sighs afterward, looking back at the rest of the group for a moment. He then looks in the direction they're going one last time, seeming to look off into the distance.


----------



## NightGhost (May 14, 2012)

Melony looked back and smiled at him, "yeah same here, ugh I hated those cages, but hated fighting more,"


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 15, 2012)

"The fighting..." he continued looking forward. "It had no meaning... it wasn't even tests of strength or honorable combat... they... just wanted people to use. They were nothing." He closed his eyes, sighing. "After this happened... after becoming what I am... I could see things... I saw through people. All of them... those I fought, those that watched, those caged near me... there was more... and less. Those bastards... their hearts were empty, void of everything. But the others... those like us... they were all... pure... most of them, at least. They felt the same as we did when we escaped... used... wanting to get away... wanting nothing more than to... be. Just, to be. ...I feel so sorry for those still in there." A tear escapes from his eyes as he shuts them tighter. He looks away for a moment, opening his eyes again. "I'm sorry. I guess maybe this wasn't the best to bring up."


----------



## NightGhost (May 15, 2012)

Melody put her hand on his shoulder, "I believe we all think the same as you, but not brave enough to say it."


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 15, 2012)

Auron turns to her and nods silently. He then looks at Jolt again. "So... I didn't exactly get an answer. Where are we going now?"


----------



## NightGhost (May 15, 2012)

Jolt looks back, "an abandoned town, to make it ours."

Melody smiled, "I found it and it's so isolated we should be safe


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 16, 2012)

Auron nodded. "Alright, sounds interesting... I hope you're right about the safety of the place, though. You know they might... no, I won't make anyone worry about that. It should be ok..."


----------



## Ccatj (May 16, 2012)

Midnight listened to them talk, resting her head on Jolt's shoulder with a yawn. "Can we get to the town, it's getting late and not everyone can see in the dark." She looked forward toward the town. "I hope they have soft beds~ Everyone needs a good sleep."


----------



## NightGhost (May 16, 2012)

Melody shrugged, "I saw beds at the pokecenter, but just a handful,"

Jolt looked at her, "well you can be sure to have a bed, I'm fine with the floor,"


----------



## Ccatj (May 25, 2012)

Midnight smiled and nodded. "You sure? I"m sure the floor is cold and rough. We can find some blankets to lay on the floor so you can be at least warm." She smiled, "Let's go forward, before they can track us down further." Midnight replied, pushing Jolt's arm forward a bit.


----------



## Sorohn (May 25, 2012)

Amy looked up.
"You all take the beds, my little brother and I can stay up to keep watch."


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 25, 2012)

"With the ability I found I have, I can keep night watch as well. Maybe we can set up a rotation?" Auron said, looking at Amy and Seth.


----------



## Sorohn (May 26, 2012)

Amy nodded.
"Alright," she smiled. Seth looked over to Amy and shrugged.
"Okay?"


----------



## NightGhost (May 26, 2012)

Jolt smiled, "um ok," he was slightly blushing


----------



## Ccatj (May 28, 2012)

Midnight smiled, she  held onto Jolt piggyback style. "I can't run very fast yet." she sighed slightly. "We must go onward~"


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 7, 2012)

Jolt slowly picked her up, "good?"


----------



## Ccatj (Jun 13, 2012)

Midnight nodded. "Yeah I'm just fine up here." she smiled and held on tightly to Jolt. "We should hurry before it gets to dark to see." Midnight replied, looking forward at the town.


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 13, 2012)

"ok" jolt said and headed off, flame and Melony were already in town.


----------



## Sorohn (Jun 14, 2012)

"Wait for us!" Amy said before running after them with Seth in tow.


----------



## Ccatj (Jun 14, 2012)

Midnight looked behind her at Seth and Amy, waving at them and giggling. "Don't get left behind slow pokes~"


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 14, 2012)

Jolt smiled and kept going


----------

